# FreeBSD supported hardware?



## Rogy (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm interested in FreeBSD but am quite confused on which hardware it supports, I did read the documentation and it confused me even more 

I'd like to know if it will support the following hardware and if will be able to use that for a print server, network storage, and network firewall and wireless access point.

Configuration:
AMD Athlon II x2 220
MSI 760GM-P33
1TB WD Caviar Green
Kingston HyperX 2GB DDR3-1333 CL9
*Wireless card (ASUS PCE-N13)
**Ethernet card: (TP-Link TG-3468)

* If FreeBSD can create a wireless access point.
** All internet traffic goes trough the server and the firewall on it blocks unwanted traffic.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2011)

> AMD Athlon II x2 220
> MSI 760GM-P33
> 1TB WD Caviar Green
> Kingston HyperX 2GB DDR3-1333 CL9
> ...



Untested by me, but processor, sure.  Motherboard, yes, the Ethernet will be alc(4) (relatively rare, should be supported but testing first would be preferable).  The Green drives are 4K sectors, so align the partitions with them for performance.  Memory, sure.

ASUS PCE-N13 has a Ralink 2860 chipset.  Don't know about that.  Even if it has a FreeBSD driver, it may not be usable as an access point.  Search the forums.  Atheros is generally preferred, but newer 802.11n versions aren't fully supported yet.

TP-Link TG-3468 claims to be Realtek RTL8168B, handled by re(4).

A firewall/proxy/AP should not need a terabyte of disk or a fast processor.  Unless you already have the hardware, consider a cheap wireless router with dd-wrt for the AP function in combination with FreeBSD as a firewall and caching proxy.  Or look at pfSense for a prebuilt FreeBSD version.


----------



## Rogy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for your reply 

Apologies to moderators for choosing wrong section.


I chose that configuration because it's actually cheaper than let's say Atom-based systems or the new AMD Fusion systems, and I chose 1TB HDD because I would like to use the system for network storage as well as for print server, network firewall and wireless access point.


----------

